# Olight M22 Warrior [XM-L2 T6, 1x18650 or 2xCR123A] Review



## candle lamp (Apr 18, 2013)

The M22 Warrior is available with a Cree XM-L2 T6 emitter, two bezel types. The light is tactical light that runs on 1x18650 Li-ion or 2xCR123A batteries. 







The light comes in a very nice black plastic carry case with cut-out foam. Included in the case was the light with removable clip (attached), metal grip (attached), white diffuser, holster, lanyard, three spare o-rings, GITD tailcap slicon rubber boot (it glows teal blue color), battery magazine, manual and warranty card. (The manual is available for download on Olight website.)
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications *from Olight website & manual :

• Utilizing the newest Cree XM-L2 LED to enhance the lumen output.
• High efficiency driver circuit allows maximum 950lm output & 305 meter beam projection. 
• Three adjustable brightness levels (low-medium-high). 
• Thick stainless steel bezel protects the lens, and makes a great defensive tool.
• Anti-scratch type III hard anodizing aluminum body.
• Large surface of heat sink on its head, allowing for efficient heat dissipation.
• High efficiency smooth reflector ; 99% luminousness ultra-clear lens with anti-reflective coating.
• Multi-function tail forward switch. Under off status, lightly press the tail switch will perform momentary light, while twice continual quick clicks will activate high brightness and triple clicks will activate strobe, further hard 
press will acquiesce in outputs. Under on status, hard press will power off the light.
• Dimension : (L)144mm, (Head)D41mm, (Tube)D25mm
• Weight : 146g (without battery)
• Battery : 2xCR123A or 1x18650 Rechargeable battery
• Lens : Tough ultra-clear tempting glass, with anti-reflective coating
• Striking bezel : Stainless steel
• Switch : Tail switch
• Output & running time : 950lm/1hr, 250lm/3hr, 20lm/30hr
• Beam intensity : 23,256cd
• Max. throw : 305m
• Impact resistance : 2m
.
.










The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Lettering is clear and bright white against the black background. There are large checkered portions on the battery tube (i.e., body) and tailcap. 
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body, and tailcap). 
.
.





The M22 comes in a choice of stainless steel bezel types (black crenellated or silver crenellated) which are removable, and my review sample is the silver one allowing light to shine through when left placed head down. 
There are plenty of cooling fins on the head. The light has a red thick specific shaped ring which covers the circumference of the lens between the bezel and reflector. Seems it functions as not only an waterproofing, but a shock absorbing material. There is a raised positive contact spring in the head, so flat-top 18650 batteries should work fine. There is an outer golden connection ring for detecting head tight/head loose. The light has reverse polarity protection to protect from incorrect battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the M22 has in-built reverse polarity protection). Olight says the current on the emitter on High will be 2.8~3A around. The light has neither low-battery warning function nor over-discharge protection function, I'd recommend you use the protected 18650 cell.
.
. 





The light uses ultra-clear (transparency : 99%) and tempered AR coating lens. The purple hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, and well-centered LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The almost of the head area is covered by a bit deep & fine cooling fins for heat dissipation, and they're good for aesthetic effect as well. There is a ring machined around the rear area which has six concave faces and seven ridged faces on it which provides good grip for twisting body. 'Hot Surface' & 'Cree XM-L2' are engraved on the bezel.
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in a bold checkered portions with two flat faces where manufacturer & model name with serial number are printed on and one flat face where the clip is touching. The aluminum cigar grip ring is removable and is on the end of the body. It acts as an anti-roll feature so the light doesn't accidentally roll off and it helps when holding the light in a cigar-style grip. The stainless steel clip & aluminum cigar ring help enhance grip as well. Overall grip is good, while it's a bit slippery when twisting the body with wet hands. 
.
.





The removable cigar ring holds the clip somewhat tightly. It can be removed easily without removing the o-ring on the body. 
.
.
*[*New 13.05.12*]
*




*[*New 13.05.12*]*

There is a groove on one side of the cigar ring that fits into a slightly protruded piece of the removable clip. This helps hold the cigar ring on the body in place.
.
. 





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads on both ends are well machined, with those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads on both ends are well lubricated. Threads on either ends on the body mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. 
.
.





The wall thickness of the body is 1.4mm (at thin side) & 2.2mm (at thick side), and the light feel solid.
.
.





There is a small sticker on the inside of the body, showing you the correct orientation of the batteries. The cigar grip has a good sized hole for lanyard attachment. So you can insert the lobster-claw into the hole without problem.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The negative terminal at the tailcap has a bit strong elastic spring covered with a small metal flat disc to increase surface contact area and have no risk of scratching battery. The tailcap has a similar checkered textured design, and has shallow scallops machined around the end. The pre-installed black rubber push button cap protrudes out the rear end, so the light will not be able to tailstand, Alternatively, you may swap out the black switch cap with the GITD spare one which is included. The switch has average tension with short travel and tactile clicking feedback. 
.
.
*User Interface*

There are three constant output levels and one "hidden" strobe.The light is turned on/off by the forward tailcap switch (i.e., press for momentary on, click for lock on). 

To change the constant output levels, loosen/tighten the head to advance through outputs when on, which proceed in sequence from Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, (even after a battery change).

A single press (or click) from Off will access to the memorized output level.
A double quick press (or double quick click) will activate High directly, whatever mode the light is in (even Off).
A triple quick press (or triple quick click) will activate Strobe directly, whatever mode the light is in (even Off). There's no mode memory for the multiple-quick press (or click) mode.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Olight M22, Rofis TR31, Armytek Predator X, Nitecore P25 . The light is bit shorter than most 1x18650 lights.
.
.





The head size & light weight excluding battery of five lights are as follows :
M22 - 41mm / 148g, TR31 - 39.7mm / 165g, Predator X - 39.5mm / 165g, P25 - 40mm / 172g
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as an tactical light. Overall grip is fine.
.
.





M22 comes with a nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-down only. The small extra pocket at both sides give a nice space to carry 2x18650 or 4xCR123A's. The holster has a loop allows to carry it in horizontal position.
.
.





The included 2xCR123A battery magazine is optional, so you don’t need to use it in this configuration, but it certainly removes battery rattle in case you use it.
.
.





The inner diameter of the body is not so wide (18.86mm) to take protected 18650 cells, so relatively thinner CR123A cells without the magazine tend to rattle very slightly. I didn't experience any issues with shorter unprotected 18650or longer protected 18650 cells. The CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. All types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. As noted above, I'd recommend you use the protected 18650 cells. 
.
.





The white diffuser came with the light consists of a front hard plastic part & a rear soft cap to fit the M22's stainless steel bezel. The diffuser cap is a good snug fit and is of good quality.* Overall build quality *is 
excellent.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*





.
.










The diffuser does soften output of the light nicely.
.
.
*PWM*






The lights show no sign of PWM at any output level. The light is constant current controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*






The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High & Med. output is as follows:

1. High output

1) 1xVicLite protected 18650 (2600mAh) : 110 min.
2) 1xNLTEK protected 18650 (3000mAh) : 95 min.
M22 steps down on High output after 8~9 mins runtime, and this seems to be a timed drop-down, not a thermal sensor feature. Regulation is maintained nicely through High on both two different capacity batteries. Both high and low capacity 18650 cells show stabilized flat regulation. The difference is how long they last before falling out of regulation.

Note that the bare cell of the NLTEK is LGABD11865 (3000mAh), and its maximum charging voltage is 4.35v for full capacity. But I charged it 4.2v for runtime test, so the capacity is about 2700mAh reduced with about 300mAh.

2. Med. output

1) 1xVicLite protected 18650 (2600mAh) : 196 min.
Perfect flat regulation is maintained through Med. on1x18650.

When the M22 has completely fallen out of regulation on High & Med. (i.e., battery is nearly exhausted), it begins flickering rapidly (i.e., like Strobe mode). I guess it is due to the repetitive drop & recovery of the battery voltage when the battery gets very low.
.
.
*Relative Output Comparison*





.
.
*Beamshot*

1. 
White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door)
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1500sec, Auto white balance






The light has a middle sized bright hot spot. The hotspot is well focused, perfectly circular with a defined edge. A corona surrounds the hotspot which makes the hotspot seems slightly wider than it actually is. The spill beam region is relatively dim compared to the hot spot, but is clean with no artifacts. The beam has a slightly cool side (i.e., is close to neutral tint).
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/4sec, Auto white balance 





- M22 (XM-L2 T6)
.
.




- TR31 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- Predator X (XM-L U2)
.
.




- P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- M22 (XM-L2 T6)
.
.




- TR31 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- Predator X (XM-L U2)
.
.




- P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




-
- Control Shot
.
.




- M22 (XM-L2 T6)
.
.




- TR31 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- Predator X (XM-L U2)
.
.




- P25 (XM-L U2)
.
.




.
.
Thanks for watching!
* M22 Warrior provided by Olight for review. (Thanks!)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks 
Use mostly my M22 now


----------



## firelord777 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice review buddy, 

BTW, you posted this on my birthday LOL

Cheers


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! kj2 & firelord777 
Happy belated birthday! firelord777


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 24, 2013)

Always a pleasure to read your reviews candle lamp! :thumbsup:
I've had previous versions of the Warrior in hand and just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. This iteration could definitely sway me!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Robertjuhh (Apr 24, 2013)

I have ordered this light! Can't wait.


----------



## aus_sparky (May 6, 2013)

Thanks to reviews like this, I too will receive my new M22 this week... Also looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

I have the Olight M21 green filter now. It fits my M22 as well


----------



## candle lamp (May 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I have the Olight M21 green filter now. It fits my M22 as well



That's nice news. Your information will be useful for those who have the light and need the other color filters. Thanks. kj2!


----------



## Spasmod (May 18, 2013)

That's a great review Candle Lamp. Thanks very much for sharing.

Spas


----------



## OEFTomahawk65 (Jun 17, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> That's nice news. Your information will be useful for those who have the light and need the other color filters. Thanks. kj2!



I want to purchase the M22, but i NEED a red lens to go along with it. I've searched (Amazon, since I'm a Prime member) and cannot find a "M21" Red Filter. . . is there a difference between the M21 and M20 Red Filter? Or should I just order the M22 with a M20 Red Filter?

Time is crucial so a quick reply would be amazing!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

OEFTomahawk65 said:


> I want to purchase the M22, but i NEED a red lens to go along with it. I've searched (Amazon, since I'm a Prime member) and cannot find a "M21" Red Filter. . . is there a difference between the M21 and M20 Red Filter? Or should I just order the M22 with a M20 Red Filter?
> 
> Time is crucial so a quick reply would be amazing!


The M20 filter(s) will NOT fit the M22. The M21 filter(s) does fit the M22. Fasttech has that/those filter(s). Ordered mine there too. 
Otherwise you can always look on eBay.


----------



## aus_sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

I finally had a chance to use my M22 out in the bush a couple of weeks ago. All I can say is awesome!! I know there are better torches out there, but I am more than happy with my choice. What a fantastic torch... Even my brother in law was amazed. :twothumbs The only tiny little issue was that the clip broke, but that's ok as I didn't use it anyway...


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 18, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> The only tiny little issue was that the clip broke, but that's ok as I didn't use it anyway...



I'm sorry to hear that. Why don't you ask the dealer if they have some extra clips, as the clip is useful any way.


----------



## aus_sparky (Jun 19, 2013)

It isn't an issue for me as I will either be holding the torch in my hand or it will be mounted to my rifle. When not in use it will be in the holster or the hard case.


----------



## archcat74 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have two of these torches. One stays in the car and doubles as my rifle light and the other stays on my CamelBak backpack as EDC.
Great torches. I have just ordered a Fenix PD35 also


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 19, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> It isn't an issue for me as I will either be holding the torch in my hand or it will be mounted to my rifle. When not in use it will be in the holster or the hard case.



I see. That's nice.



archcat74 said:


> I have two of these torches. One stays in the car and doubles as my rifle light and the other stays on my CamelBak backpack as EDC.
> Great torches. I have just ordered a Fenix PD35 also



Wow! Look like you use them in many ways.


----------



## Col.Gideon (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey,

great review !
These are the information I needed.
Thank you.


The M22 is under my radar.
I will buy asap.


----------



## tedscossie (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice review!
I am between the P25 and the M22.....now i know....

Thanks again!!


----------

